# How well are you trained?



## Thewife (Mar 5, 2009)

Our weather today is just plain nasty today! Rain, hail, wind, and just enough sun to lure you out into it!

When I came into the yard after feeding, my escapee hen came running up to me. Without even thinking about it, I walked with her to the hen house, and I held open the door, so SHE could get out of the weather!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 5, 2009)

I would have done the samething!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 5, 2009)

im not trained like that by the hens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 5, 2009)

but now my cows has me trained.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 5, 2009)

Then I guess you are trainable. The chickens just need to take lessons from the cows!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 5, 2009)

ohhhhh no they dont


----------

